# FOR Boehr



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

Can u send me a pm I have a few ???? to ask for a friend on another forum.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

OK, partially resolved no need for a PM, but still have a ????, when carrying a sidearm openly, in this case the person has a glock, is he resricted to the 5 round rule while he is hunting-he will also have a rifle the G22 is secondary, if he is not hunting with it. If someone was to hunt with this type of gun are they restricted to inly five rounds, and does how does that work for revolvers, I personally sometimes hunt with a 44mag..


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Again, it has been a long time but if memory serves.........
With no CPL, using it for hunting or not the number of rounds would have to be followed. With a CPL and not using it for hunting then the number of rounds would not have to be followed.
When hunting with handguns, the restriction is 9 rounds and that is only for the shotgun area. In the rifle area there is no restrictions to the number of rounds in a handgun.

*Handguns are different then semi-auto rifles *where the restrcition is six


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

boehr said:


> Again, it has been a long time but if memory serves.........
> With no CPL, using it for hunting or not the number of rounds would have to be followed. With a CPL and not using it for hunting then the number of rounds would not have to be followed.
> When hunting with handguns, the restriction is 9 rounds and that is only for the shotgun area. In the rifle area there is no restrictions to the number of rounds in a handgun.
> 
> *Handguns are different then semi-auto rifles *where the restrcition is six


Thank you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

You made me think of another argument, about the rifle-shotgun boundry line, is it just for the firearms deer season or is at all times.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Rasher said:


> You made me think of another argument, about the rifle-shotgun boundry line, is it just for the firearms deer season or is at all times.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Firearm deer season only....


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

Thats what I believe also, but I need to see it in writing, (so I can prove it) a person I am argueing this with got a ticket awhile back for rifle in the shotgun zone not during gun season-it was in the summer and he was target shooting.

Someone posted a link to the dnr laws Im tring to find it.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Rasher said:


> Thats what I believe also, but I need to see it in writing, (so I can prove it) a person I am argueing this with got a ticket awhile back for rifle in the shotgun zone not during gun season-it was in the summer and he was target shooting.
> 
> Someone posted a link to the dnr laws Im tring to find it.


 Do ranges, both public and private have to get some kind of exemption?

Or does the law specifically state Hunting ?


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

Rasher said:


> Thats what I believe also, but I need to see it in writing, (so I can prove it) a person I am argueing this with got a ticket awhile back for rifle in the shotgun zone not during gun season-it was in the summer and he was target shooting.
> 
> Someone posted a link to the dnr laws Im tring to find it.


 
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141---,00.html

See 2.1(4)
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/ChapterII_128574_7.pdf


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

2.1 Taking of animals; prohibited methods, devices, and weapons; exceptions.
.........
(4) Use in hunting, ....possess afield in an area inhabited by wild birds and animals within the "shotgun, handgun, black-powder firearms only area" from November 15 to November 30, or use to take a deer during any firearm deer season in the "shotgun, handgun, black-powder firearms only area," a firearm other than:

(a) A shotgun with a smooth or rifled barrel.

(b) A .35 caliber or larger pistol capable of holding no more than nine shells at one time in the barrel and magazine combined and loaded with straight-walled cartridges.

(c) A muzzle-loading rifle or black-powder pistol loaded with black-powder or a commercially manufactured black-powder substitute. 

http://www.michigandnr.com/law/law_book/orders/Wcao.html

Does not apply to "Target shooting".... So, either he was attempting to take a deer or something else is wrong with his story...


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

malainse said:


> 2.1 Taking of animals; prohibited methods, devices, and weapons; exceptions.
> .........
> (4) Use in hunting, ....possess afield in an area inhabited by wild birds and animals within the "shotgun, handgun, black-powder firearms only area" from November 15 to November 30, or use to take a deer during any firearm deer season in the "shotgun, handgun, black-powder firearms only area," a firearm other than:
> 
> ...


I believe that someones house got hit by a stray round, he skated around a ??? by me trying to figure out what he did--he was just over 18-living with a friend that was a 420er-he never did-right I believe that, and they were just target shooting, next thing he knew state police and dnr were knocking on his door.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Sounds like the guy is not being honest with you which is what I figured as soon as you posted. Careless use of a firearm........


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

boehr said:


> Sounds like the guy is not being honest with you which is what I figured as soon as you posted. Careless use of a firearm........


That's exactly the charge I thought but he won't come off of---he got a ticket for rifle in the shotgun zone in the middle of summer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Rasher said:


> That's exactly the charge I thought but he won't come off of---he got a ticket for rifle in the shotgun zone in the middle of summer.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The guy is lying to you then because there is no law for that charge. You could go to the courthouse...it is public record.


----------

